# Psalm 25



## jw (Sep 28, 2005)

Psalm 25 
A Psalm of David. 
In singing this psalm, let me observe, (1.) What serious work prayer is; what lifting up of soul, what directing of eyes to God, and fixing them on him, must be in it! ver. 1-15. (2.) What mercies ought to be prayed for Pardon of sin, ver. 6, 7-18; direction in duty, ver. 4-5; familiar intimacy with God, ver. 10; deliverance from trouble, ver. 17-18; preservation from adversaries, ver. 20-21; and, in fine, safety and deliverance to the church, ver. 22. (3.)What pleas are proper to be used in prayer; as, the trust we have reposed in God, ver. 2-3, 5-21; our own divinely affected sincerity in the Lord's way, ver. 21; our distress, and the malice of our enemies, ver. 2, 16-19; but chiefly, the mercy that is in God, and the glory which redounds to his name from his bestowing of new-covenant favours, ver. 6-11. (4.) Strong encouragements to prayer Â­ taken from the perfections of God's nature; from his promises of instruction and direction; from the fulness and grace of his covenant; and from his delight in allowing men familiar intimacy and fellowship with himself, ver. 8-14. 

Let these things, my soul, be the object of thy strictest care and attention, in all thy addresses to God. 

First Version (S.M.)

1 To thee I lift my soul:
2 O Lord, I trust in thee:
My God, let me not be asham'd,
nor foes triumph o'er me.

3 Let none that wait on thee
be put to shame at all;
But those that without cause transgress,
let shame upon them fall.

4 Shew me thy ways, O Lord;
thy paths, O teach thou me:
5 And do thou lead me in thy truth,
therein my teacher be:

For thou art God that dost
to me salvation send,
And I upon thee all the day
expecting do attend.

6 Thy tender mercies, Lord,
I pray thee to remember,
And loving-kindnesses; for they
have been of old for ever.

7 My sins and faults of youth
do thou, O Lord, forget:
After thy mercy think on me,
and for thy goodness great.

8 God good and upright is:
the way he'll sinners show.
9 The meek in judgment he will guide,
and make his path to know.

10 The whole paths of the Lord
are truth and mercy sure,
To those that do his cov'nant keep,
and testimonies pure.

11 Now, for thine own name's sake,
O Lord, I thee entreat
To pardon mine iniquity;
for it is very great.

12 What man is he that fears
the Lord, and doth him serve?
Him shall he teach the way that he
shall choose, and still observe.

13 His soul shall dwell at ease;
and his posterity
Shall flourish still, and of the earth
inheritors shall be.

14 With those that fear him is
the secret of the Lord;
The knowledge of his covenant
he will to them afford.

15 Mine eyes upon the Lord
continually are set:
For he it is that shall bring forth
my feet out of the net.

16 Turn unto me thy face,
and to me mercy show;
Because that I am desolate,
and am brought very low.

17 My heart's griefs are increas'd:
me from distress relieve.
18 See mine affliction and my pain,
and all my sins forgive.

19 Consider thou my foes,
because they many are;
And it a cruel hatred is
which they against me bear.

20 O do thou keep my soul,
do thou deliver me:
And let me never be asham'd,
because I trust in thee.

21 Let uprightness and truth
keep me, who thee attend.
22 Redemption, Lord, to Israel
from all his troubles send.

Second Version (C.M.)

1 To thee I lift my soul, O Lord:
2 My God, I trust in thee:
Let me not be asham'd; let not
my foes triumph o'er me.

3 Yea, let thou none ashamed be
that do on thee attend:
Ashamed let them be, O Lord,
who without cause offend.

4 Thy ways, Lord, shew; teach me thy paths:
5 Lead me in truth, teach me:
For of my safety thou art God;
all day I wait on thee.

6 Thy mercies, that most tender are,
do thou, O Lord, remember,
And loving-kindnesses; for they
have been of old for ever.

7 Let not the errors of my youth,
nor sins, remember'd be:
In mercy, for thy goodness' sake,
O Lord, remember me.

8 The Lord is good and gracious,
he upright is also:
He therefore sinners will instruct
in ways that they should go.

9 The meek and lowly he will guide
in judgment just alway:
To meek and poor afflicted ones
he'll clearly teach his way.

10 The whole paths of the Lord our God
are truth and mercy sure,
To such as keep his covenant,
and testimonies pure.

11 Now, for thine own name's sake, O Lord,
I humbly thee entreat
To pardon mine iniquity;
for it is very great.

12 What man fears God? him shall he teach
the way that he shall chuse.
13 His soul shall dwell at ease; his seed
the earth, as heirs, shall use.

14 The secret of the Lord is with
such as do fear his name;
And he his holy covenant
will manifest to them.

15 Towards the Lord my waiting eyes
continually are set;
For he it is that shall bring forth
my feet out of the net.

16 O turn thee unto me, O God,
have mercy me upon;
Because I solitary am,
and in affliction.

17 Enlarg'd the griefs are of mine heart;
me from distress relieve.
18 See mine affliction and my pain,
and all my sins forgive.

19 Consider thou mine enemies,
because they many are;
And it a cruel hatred is
which they against me bear.

20 O do thou keep my soul; O God,
do thou deliver me:
Let me not be asham'd; for I
do put my trust in thee.

21 O let integrity and truth
keep me, who thee attend.
22 Redemption, Lord, to Israel
from all his troubles send.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

I like verse eight in particular!
The Lord is good and gracious, he upright is also: He therefore sinners will instruct in ways that they should go.

Thanks Josh.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2005)

> My sins and faults of youth
> Do thou, O Lord, forget:
> After thy mercy think on me,
> And for thy goodness great.
> ...



-- sung by Margaret Wilson, age 18, while being drowned by soldiers in the service of King Charles II for the testimony of Christ's Crown & Covenant at Wigtown, Scotland, May 11, 1685


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

*Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary - Psalm 25*

Confidence in prayer. (1-7) Prayer for remission of sins. (8-14) For help in affliction. (15-22) 

Verses 1-7 *In worshipping God, we must lift up our souls to him. It is certain that none who, by a believing attendance, wait on God, and, by a believing hope, wait for him, shall be ashamed of it. The most advanced believer both needs and desires to be taught of God.* If we sincerely desire to know our duty, with resolution to do it, we may be sure that God will direct us in it. The psalmist is earnest for the pardon of his sins. *When God pardons sin, he is said to remember it no more, which denotes full remission. It is God's goodness, and not ours, his mercy, and not our merit, that must be our plea for the pardon of sin, and all the good we need.* This plea we must rely upon, feeling our own unworthiness, and satisfied of the riches of God's mercy and grace. How boundless is that mercy which covers for ever the sins and follies of a youth spent without God and without hope! *Blessed be the Lord, the blood of the great Sacrifice can wash away every stain.* 

Verses 8-14 *We are all sinners; and Christ came into the world to save sinners, to teach sinners, to call sinners to repentance.* We value a promise by the character of him that makes it; we therefore depend upon God's promises. *All the paths of the Lord, that is, all his promises and all his providences, are mercy and truth. In all God's dealings his people may see his mercy displayed, and his word fulfilled,* whatever afflictions they are now exercised with. All the paths of the Lord are mercy and truth; and so it will appear when they come to their journey's end. Those that are humble, that distrust themselves, and desire to be taught and to follow Divine guidance, these he will guide in judgment, that is, by the rule of the written word, to find rest for their souls in the Saviour. Even when the body is sick, and in pain, the soul may be at ease in God. 

Verses 15-22 *The psalmist concludes, as he began, with expressing dependence upon God, and desire toward him. It is good thus to hope, and quietly to wait for the salvation of the Lord.* And if God turns to us, no matter who turns from us. He pleads his own integrity. Though guilty before God, yet, as to his enemies, he had the testimony of conscience that he had done them no wrong. God would, at length, give Israel rest from all their enemies round about. *In heaven, God's Israel will be perfectly redeemed from all troubles. Blessed Saviour, thou hast graciously taught us that without thee we can do nothing.* Do thou teach us how to pray, how to appear before thee in the way which thou shalt choose, and how to lift up our whole hearts and desires after thee, for thou art the Lord our righteousness.

[emphasis mine]


----------

